# Rebuilding Richdel R204 valves using Irritrol 205 guts?



## Trailz516 (Aug 11, 2019)

I'm doing some work for a family member and getting there irrigation back up and running after not running in 20+ years. 
I repaired the multiple splits on the 3/4" copper feed and got the water turned on. Dug up the burried valves(no valve box) and started manually running the zones. A few of the zones were stuck on so I didn't get far. They are all Richdel R204's. Seeing as how they are all close to 40years old, I'm going to rebuild them all( solenoid, diaphragm etc). Instead of buying separate parts I was thinking of ordering irritrol 205s(assuming the guts fit)and rebuild the existing valves
, only leaving the original valve bodies. Has anything done something similar? I'm just trying to avoid digging up the entire valve and replacing...


----------



## jht3 (Jul 27, 2018)

I just replaced the guts in irritrol 2400 valves. But nearly as old as what your are dealing with.

I found some good info on other forums. Sounds like you may have done that since you know irritrol uses richdel tech.


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

I moved in to my house in 2016 and rehabbed the irrigation system.. anyway, all the 25+ year old valves were Richdel. I apologize as I don't remember the exact model. I bought these irritrol 205TF ones,



And swapped out the whole top portion and insides. Have been working flawlessly since. I have one valve left as a spare, and kept a couple of the bodies just incase I need them down the road.


----------



## Trailz516 (Aug 11, 2019)

@jht3 ive swapped out tons of 2400's and other jar top valves without any problems but rarely this style. These valves are almost 40 years old. I think I could actually just replace the 6 solenoids and run the zones fine but I'd rather give them an update with new irritrol guts


@Pete1313 Did the valves you replaced have flow control or were they like this?


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

The older richdel ones had the flow control as well.


----------



## jht3 (Jul 27, 2018)

I can't remember the exact valve in question but someone says they had to swap the internal metal tube when repairing ancient valves. Might want to get a 205 and measure carefully.

Good luck


----------

